# 2007 Stumpjumper, switch to mullet?



## cavi (Apr 1, 2010)

I picked up a used 2007 Stumpjumper to use as a backup bike when not using my Ebike. Anyway it is a 26er. In the past I owned one and swapped the front wheel for a 27.5 Seemed to ride well. My question is other than rolling over stuff a bit better does this slacken the geometry slightly? Any negatives that I do not know of?


----------



## AssPav (Sep 24, 2009)

Raises BB, shortens reach and slackens seat tube.
Only way to prevent that is to find a similar axle-to-crown fork which means less travel.


----------



## cavi (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, I can see the slaken the seat tube, but how would it change the reach? The distances from the bars to the seat or any other point will not change, unless I change the fork which I am not. My current fork fits a 27.5 with a 2.3 tire, not much clearance left but enough


----------

